# New Tank setup



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

I just switched my tank around, put rocks in and made some neat caves, I think anyway, lol. Let me know what you think, and if you have any ideas.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice job Zack! Great pictures! Glad you were able to post them!  
It might look better with some different colored rocks.

luvya,
Mariah


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice set up. Once some green algae starts growing on those rock it'll look great. Are those Kenyi?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup! :-D


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

his fish are baby frontosa. Looks very good zack


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

looks great! 

do you have those rocks stuck together with some kind of sealant or are they just stacked up? I need to add some more to mine and get some height


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

They are just stacked up


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Very good job! I really like the aquascaping. The colors are fine IMHO as it makes the beautiful frontosa's show up more.

Want to come over to my place and aquascape my Reef tank?? I stink at it. lol


----------



## fishermanzack (Jan 31, 2006)

I plan on puttin some more fake plants in, not sure what will look good, any ideas?


----------

